# Arizona Attorney General Announces $800,000 Settlement with Diamond Resorts



## nuwermj (Jan 4, 2017)

Here is the press release:
https://www.azag.gov/press-release/...h-announces-800000-settlement-diamond-resorts


Here's the link to the legal document. Page 10 starts the enumeration of lies which continue into page 15. 

https://www.azag.gov/sites/default/...files/Assurance_of_Discontinuance_Diamond.pdf


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 4, 2017)

The details on the violations read like a compendium of timeshare complaints.  And the remedies include secret monitoring of future timeshare pitches in Arizona.  That is one big settlement!  I wonder if Mr. Cloobeck and Mr. Palmer will be asked to contribute.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 4, 2017)

Iggyearl said:


> The details on the violations read like a compendium of timeshare complaints.  And the remedies include secret monitoring of future timeshare pitches in Arizona.  That is one big settlement!  I wonder if Mr. Cloobeck and Mr. Palmer will be asked to contribute.


The money itself is peanuts.  Note that in the part of the settlement allowing recent victims to return their contracts, they simply are not responsible for any obligations going forward.  They are still out what they've paid to that point.  Plus they have to go through the red tape of filing a complaint with the state.  The terms of disclosure could be significant in concept, but the salespeople will distract the victims and whitewash the terms to the point where the victims walk out not understanding what just happened to them, just as it is now.

Secret shoppers will be listening for the disclosures and will be satisfied that DRI is following the settlement requirements.  The victims won't be listening for them and will probably be mentally drained by the time it gets to that point.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2017)

glad to see these victims are getting money back and out of their contracts!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2017)

also the reason why we stress so much to report scams to both your state AGs office, but the state the company exists in!

only with enough complaints will AGs offices pursue them!


----------



## WBP (Jan 4, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> Here is the press release:
> https://www.azag.gov/press-release/...h-announces-800000-settlement-diamond-resorts
> 
> 
> ...



In New York State, Attorney General Schneiderman demonstrated that he has testosterone, and zero tolerance for the antics of The Manhattan Club:

https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/ag-...-barring-sales-manhattan-club-timeshare-hotel

The New York State timeshare purchaser Disclosure Statement is notably more specific about the risks of purchasing a timeshare, than the Disclosure Statements in many other states.

Given all of the evidence against Diamond, I am surprised that the Arizona Attorney General did not impose a much more significant financial penalty against Diamond, then the chump change/Cost of Doing Business (to Diamond) of $800,000.00.

I'm glad to see that the Arizona Attorney General recorded their findings, related to Diamond's business practices, but I am skeptical that the Arizona AG's Assurance of Discontinuance will change anything in Diamond's day to day operations. The "take back" provision of the A of D does nothing more than get a select group of Diamond Purchasers out of their purchase; those Diamond Purchasers will still be out whatever they paid for their Diamond timeshare and financing costs. And, the most ironic part of all of this, Diamond will "reacquire" someone's timeshare, at no cost to Diamond, and turn around, and sell it again. So, Diamond will have made money on the initial purchase/sale and financing (a significant cash stream for Diamond), if the timeshare purchaser financed their purchase through Diamond, then make money again (on the same inventory (perhaps wrapped differently, or reintroduced in a new wrapper) on another sale, and on any Diamond financing that goes with that sale. Hence, the "owner surrender program" is quite the gift to Diamond.

In my opinion, it will be business as usual at Diamond, and the only thing that will change the inherent culture at Diamond is implosion (or aggressive, punitive actions against Diamond by numerous state Attorney General's).

As stated by Brian, above, to all of the Diamond purchasers out there who feel that they were deceived by Diamond, I encourage you to contact the Attorney General in your state of residence, the state in which you purchased your timeshare, the state in which your timeshare is located, and the AG in the State of Nevada, where Diamond is headquartered. In addition to the AG, I would encourage you to file complaints with the Board of Real Estate, Office of Consumer Affairs, and if you are of the age that is defined as an elder in those states, the state Office of Elder Affairs. Also, if you purchased a timeshare from Diamond in a state where the Diamond salesperson is licensed as a real estate salesperson, and if you believe that you were deceived by that salesperson, or that that salesperson made misrepresentations or substantive omissions, I would encourage you to file a complaint against the Diamond salesperson/licensed real estate salesperson with the State Board of Real Estate in the state where your Diamond timeshare purchase was made, and the salesperson is licensed.

In my opinion, we consumers need to flex our muscles with every state regulatory body that has some regulatory oversight of Diamond. Rest assured, if you as a Diamond timeshare owner did not satisfy your financial obligations with Diamond, they would not hesitate to exercise every legal right that they have, against you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2017)

apparently anyone who bought a DRI timeshare in arizona recently (or is an arizona resident that bought a DRI timeshare anywhere recently) can file a claim to get money back until April of this year!

https://www.santanvalley.com/news/arizona-news/diamond-resort-owners-may-get-settlement


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Please keep this thread open until April.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 18, 2017)

I think it would be more accurate to say they have till the end of the year to file a complaint that will entitle them to claim a portion of their money back. Not exactly the same as getting your money back.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2017)

the article clearly states they have until the end of next month to file their complaint/claim with the AGs office.  (unless the article is wrong)




> The relinquishment program will be available to qualifying consumers who no longer want their Diamond Resorts timeshares.  To be considered for the relinquishment program, consumers must: (1) no longer want their Diamond timeshare; (2) have purchased their timeshare after 2011 and prior to January 22, 2017, and (3) file a complaint with the Attorney General’s Office within 120 days after the court signs the order (deadline expected to occur near the end of April / beginning of May) .



I also dont think anyone suggested that victims would get "all" of their money back, all references ive seen merely reference them getting "money back" but more importantly, allowing them to be out of their DRI timeshare if purchased between 2011 and 2017.


----------



## AZGirl (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello all,

I am not sure if this is the thread to post my questions about the $800000 DIAMOND RESORT SETTLEMENT AND “ASSURANCE OF DISCONTINUANCE”. I want to get out of my timeshare and have read the requirements but I still need guidance. Help! Are other TUG members in AZ taking advantage of the settlement?

Content Provided by SanTanValley.com: https://www.santanvalley.com/news/arizona-news/diamond-resort-owners-may-get-settlement
Arizona News
© SanTanValley.com


----------



## Kozman (Apr 15, 2017)

AZGirl said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the thread to post my questions about the $800000 DIAMOND RESORT SETTLEMENT AND “ASSURANCE OF DISCONTINUANCE”. I want to get out of my timeshare and have read the requirements but I still need guidance. Help! Are other TUG members in AZ taking advantage of the settlement?
> 
> ...




I gave back two of my fixed weeks contracts at Diamond in late '15. It cost $250 per and fees had to be up to date but I'm through with them. Check in the sticky above. Don't know if the offer still stands. Good luck.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2017)

AZGirl said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the thread to post my questions about the $800000 DIAMOND RESORT SETTLEMENT AND “ASSURANCE OF DISCONTINUANCE”. I want to get out of my timeshare and have read the requirements but I still need guidance. Help! Are other TUG members in AZ taking advantage of the settlement?
> 
> ...




here are the details about giving back your paid off DRI timeshare:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-dri-now-accepting-deedbacks.224859/


----------



## Queen50 (Apr 21, 2017)

Kozman said:


> I gave back two of my fixed weeks contracts at Diamond in late '15. It cost $250 per and fees had to be up to date but I'm through with them. Check in the sticky above. Don't know if the offer still stands. Good luck.


Are you saying you can give back your contract to Diamond and they will except??? with a fee of course. I am very unhappy with this Resort and would desperately love to get out of my contract. Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 21, 2017)

Queen50 said:


> Are you saying you can give back your contract to Diamond and they will except??? with a fee of course. I am very unhappy with this Resort and would desperately love to get out of my contract. Any advice greatly appreciated.





TUGBrian said:


> here are the details about giving back your paid off DRI timeshare:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-dri-now-accepting-deedbacks.224859/


Yes!!!!!!  Click on the link in Brian's post.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2017)

bump, cutoff is later this month!  

https://www.santanvalley.com/news/a...to-get-out-of-timeshare-agreement-approaching


----------



## uss2defiant (May 15, 2017)

anyone know more specific details? We're in the Club. Wife was initial member prior to 2011 but has bought more points since.
Would we be eligible?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2017)

perhaps if you bought in arizona or were arizona residents....but likely only for the purchase made after 2011 (assuming it was a developer purchase).

but it cant hurt to try.


----------



## uss2defiant (May 15, 2017)

yeah. we're both AZ residents. 
Can't find specifics to my situation either in the long legal document.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2017)

best bet would be to contact the AGs office


----------



## nuwermj (May 15, 2017)

Here's the contact information.

Diane L. Davenport
Legal Assistant
Arizona Attorney General
Consumer Protection and Advocacy Section
Phoenix, AZ 85007
Phone: (602) 542-7763

Ms. Davenport recently asked:

I would ask you to encourage anyone who attended a sales presentation in Sedona recently and who has questions about statements made by sales staff, to file a consumer complaint with our office. They can do so online at https://www.azag.gov/complaints/consumer .


----------

